# MK25



## Powder (Jan 4, 2012)

New pistol put out by SIG SAUER for the SEALs and other Navy SOF forces. Anyone hear anything about it?

http://www.sigsauer.com/mk25/


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 4, 2012)

Not a new pistol, its the the Sig 226 with light rail that has been around for a long time, this is just a "special" run MK25 (226 with lighte rail) pistol. You know another one of those "buy exactly what the SEALs carry and you will be just like ST6/DEVGRU" type marketing gigs.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh man oh man oh man  oh man...I HAVE to have one!!!!


----------



## Powder (Jan 4, 2012)

JAB said:


> Not a new pistol, its the the Sig 226 with light rail that has been around for a long time, this is just a "special" run MK25 (226 with lighte rail) pistol. You know another one of those "buy exactly what the SEALs carry and you will be just like ST6/DEVGRU" type marketing gigs.


 
Yeah but it will work. They can still announce it as "new" because it is "unlike anything they have had before". I just wonder if the civi version actually holds improved ballistics or if it is just a regular 226 with a rail and super special anchor.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 4, 2012)

$1100 for a 9MM.
No thanks.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 4, 2012)

Are you looking for a pistol to shoot matches with or are you just wanting something "cool."  If you're looking for advice on pistols etc because you're in the market for something, let us know.  There is a vast amount of knowledge and you could build a pretty mean pistol for $1100.


----------



## AWP (Jan 4, 2012)

Look for the "226 Navy." Same pistol, different rail, probably a few other minor changes.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 5, 2012)

SOWT said:


> $1100 for a 9MM.
> No thanks.



Well, certainly not a SIG anyway. 

One of the guys on my team has a P226 in .40 S&W he's been trying to sell for a reasonable price. He can't convince anyone to buy it.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 5, 2012)

How can you not love Sig, I love them, best thing to come out of Germany since Claudia Schiffer.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 5, 2012)

Mac_NZ said:


> How can you not love Sig...


 
1100.00 for a pistol is a lil outrageous regardless of who makes it IMHO.

MK25 is nothing but a marketing gimmick.


----------



## Boon (Jan 5, 2012)

Sadly, most Sigs start at over $800


----------



## Powder (Jan 5, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> Are you looking for a pistol to shoot matches with or are you just wanting something "cool." If you're looking for advice on pistols etc because you're in the market for something, let us know. There is a vast amount of knowledge and you could build a pretty mean pistol for $1100.


 
Not in the market right now, I was just interested in peoples opinions. Looks like the votes in though. One more point for the guys in marketing.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 5, 2012)

Shit that's expensive.  We were issued them so cost was moot.


----------



## Robal2pl (Aug 26, 2012)

Another similar thing from Sig Sauer :

http://www.sigsauer.com/CatalogProductDetails/m11-a1.aspx

Apart from the pistol itself, wasn't M11 issued only to CID/NCIS/OSI and some SOF units?


----------



## Powder (Aug 26, 2012)

Robal2pl said:


> Another similar thing from Sig Sauer :


 
Similar but it doesn't have the super bad ass trident that all the cool guys have.


----------

